# 2011 BBQ Fest / Red River Shootout



## oufan75 (Oct 7, 2011)

A few of us newbies that work together are gathering Saturday with our craigslist purchases and smoking a bunch of meat and watching the OU Sooners take care of the texas short horns tomorrow.  We have been talking about it for a few weeks and will be a great time. We will post some Qview from the festivities here in Tulsa, OK. 

Have a great weekend! 

Boomer Sooner!


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 7, 2011)

Have fun


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 7, 2011)

Sounds like a great time!


----------

